
Show HN: How I landed an interview almost every time I applied (as a developer) - yassinerajallah
https://devhypercharged.com/how-to-land-an-interview-almost-every-time-as-a-programmer/
======
dang
This is not a valid Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
passivepinetree
This seems pretty clickbaity to me. There's very little content and no
specific personal experiences discussed. What types of companies did you have
better luck with? How many employees does a "startup/medium-size company"
have?

This site also has articles entitled "The Must Know 7 Traps That Make Your
Software Useless" and "Make Money with programming. Your Advanced Guide", so
I'm not sure how high to set the bar.

The entire article can really be summed up as "Email the founders and get a
recommendation."

------
jakkyboi
Pretty accurate, only thing I would say is that I feel reaching out to a
recruiter or a dev solely for a reccomendation is fine if you're polite and
not overly blunt about it.

~~~
stocktech
Can you help me understand what this means? Like "Hey, do you think I'd be a
good fit for XYZ?"

~~~
jakkyboi
Basically yeah

"Hey there, I saw your company was hiring and I wanted to reach out about X
role. Feel free to reach back out if you feel there might be a good fit or if
you have time to talk more about roles at Y."

